# CHUM, CHUM, and more CHUM!!!



## dman (Jul 27, 2005)

Quint Quote from Jaws...

"I am not talking about pleasure boating or day sailing, I'm talking about working for a living, I'm talking about sharking."

I have realized with all my years of sharking, that chum is the single most important factor when sharking. Whether fishing from the boat in the bay, fishing from the beach, or fishing from a boat or kayak right off the beach, chum will get those sharks fired up.

My problem is that I still have not figured out my cheapest route for buying a bulk amount of trash fish. Please help me out...Any suggestions on where i can get a bulk amount of trash fish for chumming?

Also, for the serious shark fisherman, you must buy a chum churner...www.chumchurn.com


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dman said:


> Quint Quote from Jaws...
> 
> "I am not talking about pleasure boating or day sailing, I'm talking about working for a living, I'm talking about sharking."
> 
> ...


Take a bucket down some of the big piers at night, lotta people just toss their hardheads up on the pier to die.


----------



## goatruckman (Apr 16, 2006)

when you catch fish and clean them... keep the heads. as well if you use bait keep the croaker or shrimp and use that in that chum churn... the chum churn is an awesome contraption. as for my preference for chum, it would have to be menhaden. very oily. skijack is also another good one.


----------



## ggardner (May 21, 2004)

In your area find out where commercial crab fishermen get their menhaden (sp) to bait their traps. They get 100# blocks for around $25, or used to. Save up some containers to freeze the chum in. Then rent a chipper schreader at the local rental store. Put a tarp under the shreader and pile in the menhaden. Scoop the chum into the containers and freeze them untill needed. Get several friends to help and everyone shares in the expense and the harvest. Oh wash out the chipper schreader good and run like h*ll when you return it. (You may want to do this at some where other than your house) 


Chum is a key element from a boat, but I would not use it myself from a kayak. I would not like the eco-challenge involved.

I had a Chum-Churn and it would not process mullet. I worked ok on menhaden and other soft varieties.

Chuckies in Freeport has large boxes of mackrel and shad that can be used as chum. 

Also you can buy gallon jugs of menhaden oil at lots of off shore bait stores for about $10. Dripped slowley over the side makes a long and loud smelling slick. You can mix it with instant rice so it will cover a larger zone if needed. 

FYI-Gary


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i was thinking, never tried it, if you stopped a shrimper and asked for his by catch.


----------



## lchmiel30 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have done a lot of surf fishing off the beach and have caught some decent sharks. I have a 21' Blazer Bay and would like to hook up with someone around the Galveston area and do some shark fishing. I have some big gear but would like to go with someone with experience. If you are interested, please contact me. I have a few 4/0, two 9/0 and a 12/0 reel. I am willing to go either during the day or night. I have some 12v lights i can rig up; enough light to see clearly around the boat. Lets Go Fishin'


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

I have found that if you can fit a Brittney Spaniel in a chum churner, it makes quite a nice slick.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Big schools of shad , menhadden are in trinity and upper G-bay right now!


----------



## jodybo (May 26, 2006)

The Brittney idea works. They produce an extraordinary amount of blood due to all the running they do during Quail season. Sort of like the difference between a Wood duck and teal, the more they run/fly, the bloodier the meat. Sharks love em.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh I dunno, it'd be a lot more fun to grind up the neighbor's little "yapper" dogs that yap all night long. Heck along those lines it might be awesome to fish them live as well.


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

does anyone have a number for Chuckies bait in Freeport?


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Not that I'm against chumming by any means, but i am pretty sure it is illegal along the beach front. Just a word to the wise !!!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Not that I'm against chumming by any means, but i am pretty sure it is illegal along the beach front. Just a word to the wise !!!


Its legal in Texas, don't know about other states. 
Check with the local game warden, if you don't know the law in your state.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

You're kidding! I had no idea chumming was illegal in Texas. That all the beaches or specifics or what? I'ma go search through TPWD now, got some reading to do.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey it is very possible that I am wrong. I've just heard that all my life. I actually called the TPWD and they are supossed to call me back with an answer. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh, my bad I misread gundoctor's post. I thought he was confirming that it was illegal when he actually said it is legal. Yeah let us know what TPWD says, it's always nice to hear it straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, I was wrong. TPWD has no _OFFICIAL_ policy on chumming but RECOMMENDS a distance of 800 yards for public safety. Soooooooooo............. Anybody know where I can buy buckets of pig blood?


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

*Freshwater Shad?*

Would freshwater Shad work just as well? Parents have a lake house and can catch buckets full at night there.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sharksurfer66 said:


> Okay, I was wrong. TPWD has no _OFFICIAL_ policy on chumming but RECOMMENDS a distance of 800 yards for public safety. Soooooooooo............. Anybody know where I can buy buckets of pig blood?


Drop a cooler off at a butcher and he will fill it for $5.



gm said:


> Would freshwater Shad work just as well? Parents have a lake house and can catch buckets full at night there.


Yes, but takes longer. The shad and pogies tend to draw lot of trash fish at first. But if you keep at it the sharks will show up. Works better from a boat with shad.


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

"*SPayne* 
Outdoorsman

http://www.*********************/.ubb/icons/icon1.gif posteddocument.write(timestamp(new Date(2006,6,21,9,17,0), dfrm, tfrm, 0, 0, 0, 0)); 07-21-2006 09:17 AM07-21-2006 09:17 AM http://www.*********************/.ubb/profile.gif http://www.*********************/.ubb/email.gif http://www.*********************/.ubb/edit_ubb6.gif http://www.*********************/.ubb/quote_ubb6.gif Call local shrimp boat docks they will be happy to save you as many pounds of by catch as you need for a cheap price and fresh is better, we used to do this all summer for around $40 a basket(70#) when I worked on my dad's boat. there is Milt's (409 684 8581)in Bolivar and Sampson & Son's Seafood (409 763-9316) in galveston on the way to the ferry"


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

be an Fort Anahuac Park at 8:00am next Sunday. We're expecting to have tons of rough fish w/ holes thru them. Texas State Bowfishing Tournament. August 5th 8pm -8am.


----------

